# Need Advice --- Going through Dilemma and unhealthy marriage



## vennie devara (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Our's is a arranged marriage. it's been One and half year of marriage. He is job less and I'm an govt employee. Firstly Match was set by my mom as she was stage 4 cancer patient (Doctors said she will no longer be alive more den 1 year)..

My father expired when I'm studying graduation. On the first place I never ever liked my husband. He had no plans for future. No love, nothing. We are staying in different place seperately now.

My Mom is in critical condition kept in ICU 1 week back. And my relatives including my own sisters are forcing me now to go back to my husband.

My point is How can I be happy with a person who don't love me at all ??? I'm getting fed up of explaining everything to my sisters


I want to live my life on my own. I don't want to live with him. Please advice !!! What can I do now? I have tried every thing to change him but nevertheless things are still the same (Even worse)

He had an affair with his uncle's daughter before marriage... So how can I get out of this marriage???


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Get a divorce. People do it all the time. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

